# John Deere 750 question



## wbr33 (May 24, 2017)

Hi guys. First post here. '

Closing on my new home next week, moving out of the city. Been trying to educate myself on tractors. The home is 2 acres, mostly all grass. The driveway, is roughly 500ft long. 

Looking at a compact tractor, like the 1700's fords, and 750/850/950 JDs. I found a couple 750s for reasonable money. While its main job would be mowing, come winter, I would like to use to to clear the driveway of snow. 

Which leads me to my question. Is 4x4 pretty much a necessity with either a blade or a snowblower attachment? I found a couple decent deals on 2wd units, but worry about whether or not they are capable at snow removal. 

Also, is there anything special the tractor requires to mount a front mount snow blower, and are the 750/850/950 tractors overall good machines? Thanks!


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

wbr33 said:


> Which leads me to my question. Is 4x4 pretty much a necessity with either a blade or a snowblower attachment? I found a couple decent deals on 2wd units, but worry about whether or not they are capable at snow removal.
> 
> Also, is there anything special the tractor requires to mount a front mount snow blower, and are the 750/850/950 tractors overall good machines? Thanks!


The 650-1050 are good machines, but you have to remember they haven't been built for at least a quarter of a century. While many parts are available, you may get flumexed now and then trying to find a oart you wouldn't think was difficult. JD's support is still fair to good, while Wengers and Hoye have a very good supply of new and used parts for these Yanmar manufactured Deere's.

I don't know much about pushing snow, but I would think a lot of it depends on where you live. A 2wd may be OK in Kansas, but not so good in Colorado. No matter where you live, you do stand a better chance of rescuing your self if you get a 4wd stuck while plowing in 2wd. 

Regarding blowers, I know that on older machines front blowers are kind of rare. Newer'ish SCUTs may have a mid PTO which would makes a front snowblower an easier option. Some John Deere 850's are on the market with mid mount mowers or front snow blowers, but I think this was not a common option. Another method is a loader mounted blower powered thru a PTO hydraulic pump on a three-point hitch mounted skid. This is expensive, sucks up a lot of HP from any machine in the class you are looking at and is a little tricky to use on a gear tractor, even those with a dual stage clutch.

And a third option is a front mounted shaft driven blower ran off the rear PTO with a shaft carrier system. I have seen them for sale used in Ellensburg Washington. Erskine and Lorenz both make models sized for 20-35 HP machines.


----------



## wbr33 (May 24, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. The one 4x4 750 I am looking at, has a belly mower on it. '

Im from northern illinois. We dont get hammered with snow typically. Average snowfalls here are anywhere from 2-8 inches, with the rare blizzard that dumps a foot or so. Thinking a blade might be the easiest and best option. 

The other thing that concerns me, is I had seen a few posts of guys complaining about the leg room on the 750s. Im 6'1, 220. At work, I run a new 5085E , prior to that was a 4630 New holland, so Im kinda spoiled in that respect.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't remember whether it was a 650 or 750 that I tried for size years ago, but being similar sized (at that time) to you, it wasn't going to fit me. I now have both a 755 & 790 that work well for me!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

All tractors you mention are good for the cause,extra horse power and 4 wd do come in handy when in need.
You may also consider rear tire chains for snow removal also rear ballast or rear tires loaded.
Mowing 2 or 4 wd toss up depending lay of the land.
Consider type of tire thread for your use.

If I,I lean towards 4wd just because you have 4 wd doesn't mean you have to use it,but if you need to it's nice to have also extra hp.


----------

